# Federica Pellegrini walks the Runway during Raffaella D'Angelo Fashion Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,



## Mandalorianer (5 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## sprudl (6 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Federica Pellegrini walks the Runway during Raffaella D'Angelo Fashion Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21, 2013 (*

Vielen Dank für die *Federica*!


----------



## polorabbie (6 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Federica Pellegrini walks the Runway during Raffaella D'Angelo Fashion Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21, 2013 (*

Nicht nur im Badeanzug gut anzuschauen :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (8 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Federica Pellegrini walks the Runway during Raffaella D'Angelo Fashion Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21, 2013 (*

herzlichen dank.


----------



## jlryker (11 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Federica Pellegrini walks the Runway during Raffaella D'Angelo Fashion Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21, 2013 (*

Tolle Bilder :thumbup: 
Vielen DAnk :thx:


----------

